# Live Tilapia for food?



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

Has anyone fed this fish to Piranha? I can get them at an asian market for 2.99 lb. A two or three pound fish is rather large (think of a 3 lb bass). I just wanted to know if anyone has done this. I do know they are farm raised as food. John


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Works, I get it here at local safeway already cutup. Just be careful guys handling any that still have fins attached. There was a report a long time ago that someone got strep from getting stuck by tilapia fins.


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

thanks, I'll give it a try


----------

